# Post the best PSL morph you have seen...



## Aizen (Mar 23, 2020)

Send the morphed faces that you think is ideal... I'll share mine


----------



## Darkstrand (Mar 23, 2020)

If uploading wasn't that retarded atm...


----------



## needsolution (Mar 23, 2020)

Chico with blue eyes mogs literally every single person who ever existed.


----------



## Aizen (Mar 23, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Chico with blue eyes mogs literally every single person who ever existed.


Yeah I have seen that morph


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Chico with blue eyes mogs literally every single person who ever existed.


what is the purpose of life when mogged like that ?


----------



## needsolution (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> what is the purpose of life when mogged like that ?


Just hoping on better shot in another life


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Mar 23, 2020)

avi from @Gudru ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

do you know how to make realistic morphs, op ?


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 23, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Chico with blue eyes mogs literally every single person who ever existed.


----------



## needsolution (Mar 23, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> View attachment 316695


Looks fucking unrealistic but he is real person.


----------



## Aizen (Mar 23, 2020)

streege said:


> do you know how to make realistic morphs, op ?


No, I only make average faces


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Aizen (Mar 23, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 316697
> View attachment 316698


Brad Pitt ???


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 23, 2020)

Aizen said:


> Brad Pitt ???


First is 3 images of me and 1 of Pitt and second is nordid population morph


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 23, 2020)

This Henry Cavil morph.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 23, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> View attachment 316699
> 
> This Henry Cavil morph.


Insane, nose failoed him tbh


----------



## Linoob (Mar 23, 2020)

My O'Pry morph tbh


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 23, 2020)

@OwlGod tbh ngl


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 23, 2020)

chico with light eyes


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Linoob (Mar 23, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 316916
> View attachment 316915
> chico with light eyes



Absolutely insane.

9 PSL


----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Aizen (Mar 23, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> View attachment 317227
> View attachment 317228


Long midface....


----------



## Linoob (Mar 23, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 316916
> View attachment 316915
> chico with light eyes


----------



## Almu (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 23, 2020)

Aizen said:


> Long midface....


don't disrespect Pietrochad like that ever again, greycel


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Almu (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Almu (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Aizen (Mar 23, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> don't disrespect Pietrochad like that ever again, greycel


If that's the morphed image , I wonder how the original image looks like


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 23, 2020)

nah he looks worse now, changing anything about him just makes him look worse


----------



## Almu (Mar 23, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 316697
> View attachment 316698










This pheno mogs tho


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 23, 2020)

Linoob said:


> My O'Pry morph tbh


Terrachad


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 23, 2020)

Almu said:


> View attachment 317250
> View attachment 317251
> 
> This pheno mogs tho


Cope


----------



## Almu (Mar 23, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cope


cope cope


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Mar 23, 2020)

These morphs will NEVER be mogged


----------



## Aizen (Mar 23, 2020)

Cheekbones said:


> View attachment 317352
> View attachment 317353
> View attachment 317354
> 
> These morphs will NEVER be mogged


There's something off about all of these morphs


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 23, 2020)

Cheekbones said:


> View attachment 317352
> View attachment 317353
> View attachment 317354
> 
> These morphs will NEVER be mogged






mogged to death


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Mar 23, 2020)

Cheekbones said:


> View attachment 317352
> View attachment 317353
> View attachment 317354
> 
> These morphs will NEVER be mogged


holy shit the very right-


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 24, 2020)

I combined the faces of so many people I have no idea who to call the morph tbh.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Mar 24, 2020)

Nothing tops this guy IMO


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 24, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> View attachment 319027
> 
> Nothing tops this guy IMO


damn, that's a good one. virtually everything tuned to perfection


----------



## Aizen (Mar 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> damn, that's a good one. virtually everything tuned to perfection


That's the morph that I made out of morphs


----------



## Effortless (Dec 10, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> View attachment 319027
> 
> Nothing tops this guy IMO








This morph is actually nuts


----------



## Ponder (Dec 10, 2020)

My AVI


----------



## Deleted member 18568 (May 4, 2022)

inb4 has no appeal, when we all know most morphs have no appeal


----------



## Lars (May 4, 2022)




----------



## angloidcel (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18568 (May 4, 2022)

Upgraded Pitt


----------

